# When do you think girls should start wearing makeup?



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 29, 2008)

So...I was linked to this vid:

CosmeticLove190's MAC Haul

And I'm annoyed as hell.

This chick is 13, and talking about MAC, - yet it sounds as if she doesn't know what the fuck she or her friend are talking about.

"Its lip*glass*, not lip*gloss*, lip*GLASS*!" Seriously, come on.

I didn't wear makeup until I was 14, and all I had was a Mark. compact. When I did get makeup, it was usually The Color Workshop or something of the sort. I feel as if anyone younger than 14 shouldn't be concerned with trips to Sephora, let alone MAC. Hell, I didn't learn about MAC or Sephora until I was 17! I don't understand why young girls are so concerned about vanity these days. Be a goddamn child.

Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## jbid (Jul 29, 2008)

i think it's ok for a 13 yo to use ds lipglosses but that's it. maybe powder and concealer for a 15-16 yo, but heavy eye make up, eyeliners, etc. shouldn't start until (at least) 18. (sorry specktra teenagers!)
personally i didn't put on any make up until my hs graduation (i was 19) and i didn't really start until 27. but i have a 17 yo sister, my mom (and i) didn't let her do any blush or e/s until recently. (except for special occasions like my wedding lol) they're naturally glowing, why spoil it?


----------



## florabundance (Jul 29, 2008)

Honestly, it upsets me when i see 11, 12, 13 year olds dressing and acting like grown women. Not grown in the sense of maturity, but just giving off a totally purposeful sexual image. It angers me because I know if i ever had pulled anything like that, my mother would be the first to put me in my place, and sometimes I think certain parents can be too freakin leanient. 

My mother never told me not to wear make up or embrace my femininity, but to me, femininity when you're a "tween" or whatever they call it, and when you're 18 (which i am now) are two totally different things.

EDIT: Essentially, I think it's important that girls don't lose sight of the implications of their age. There is make up that looks cute and playful, and then there is the make up of adult women. I think there are important differences between these two things.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 29, 2008)

I started wearing makeup in 7th grade....I hope my daughter waits and doesn't start wearing it til 14....She is 3 and already is obsessed with sneaking my lip gloss.. I wont mind if she wants lip gloss at 11 but full makeup can def. wait! Once she turns 15 though she is totally getting a mac consultation so she can learn pretty and LIGHT aplication...you nkow she wont listen to her mom but a ma of course


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 29, 2008)

i mean, it's awesome that younger kids like mac, but i do agree with you, these girls seem to not know much about it. 

i kind of agree with young kids not wearing makeup but, my little sister is turning twelve next month and is allowed to start wearing makeup. honestly, i would rather have her wear mac and show her how to make it look good than for her to smear some crappy silver eyeshadow across her lid and have black raccoon eyes. 

i was one who never wore makeup other than lipsmacker lipgloss [lol!] until i was eighteen years old...so i understand about not wearing makeup until you are older.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 29, 2008)

It just looks like girls having fun to me. So what if they're talking about MAC, it means their parents can afford it and will buy it for them. They like make up, just like us, but they are a lot younger and have less experience so they sound a bit juvenile. It's not a big deal, at least I don't think so.


----------



## lovekrumpet (Jul 29, 2008)

I completely agree with M.A.C Head. Makeup is about having fun, which is exactly what being young is about. The two seem to me like they go hand-in-hand.
But then again, based off the responses so far, I would have been one of the "kids" people seem to find so upsetting. 
I started wearing makeup when I was 11 or 12, though I didn't do it in a "full face" way. I tended to like wearing hot-pink winged liner, neon-green mascara, and the like. I went for the "eccentric" style of makeup instead of the more "conventional". In any case, I am now 17 and am working towards a career in make-up artistry (since that is what I love). 
I am so thankful my mother let me be myself and express myself how I wanted too that way I could find the path and career I will truely love. =)
Just my two cents.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 29, 2008)

*****


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm sorry. I couldn't watch that video without laughing at the lisps as they worked their vocabulary around their braces.  I'm a bad person, I know.

I blogged about this subject on SBN in the past, and I stand by my position that it's something that is completely relative to the maturity of the child in question, and one's own parenting technique. What works for me and my daughter may or may not work for someone else.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovekrumpet* 

 
_I completely agree with M.A.C Head. Makeup is about having fun, which is exactly what being young is about. The two seem to me like they go hand-in-hand.
But then again, based off the responses so far, I would have been one of the "kids" people seem to find so upsetting. 
I started wearing makeup when I was 11 or 12, though I didn't do it in a "full face" way. I tended to like wearing hot-pink winged liner, neon-green mascara, and the like. I went for the "eccentric" style of makeup instead of the more "conventional". In any case, I am now 17 and am working towards a career in make-up artistry (since that is what I love). 
I am so thankful my mother let me be myself and express myself how I wanted too that way I could find the path and career I will truely love. =)
Just my two cents._

 

I totally agree with this.  I have a 12 yr old daughter that loves all things eccentric and is not into the "grownupness" of makeup.  She wears my blue, orange and aqua nail polish.  When she hits about 14, ready to go to high school...I'd totally be ok with her wearing the glitter liners, colorful lipglosses and a little colorful eyeshadow on the lid.  To me...it's fun and more kid like than letting her get into full face makup.  I'd save that for closer to 18 and special occasions.  I let her express hersefl this way because it's fun, it keeps her from sneaking makeup behind my back...and it brings us closer because I love it too.  As far as *tweens* buying MAC or hitting up Sephora....it depends on the circumstances to me.  I may throw my daughter a lipgloss or cool something or other if she happens to be with me when I'm shopping...but having whole collections of high end product just because is a bit much and teaches that beauty is about money and status....not about what's inside and bringing beauty out.  In the words of Jay Z....these are just my thoughts


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 29, 2008)

goodness when i was in middle school all i wore was lip smackers and then into high school all i wore was foundation and mascara i didn't get into mac until i was 20 which was last year and into all the blushes/blending until i was 21

I didn't even know what mac was when i was their age @ Jasmin .. i dunno the thing that bothers me is i think mac is more targeted at the older generation of girls not for a middle school's


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 29, 2008)

I started wearing a little makeup in 8th grade so I guess I was 14ish? All I wore was some concealer (I had really bad acne) and a little mascara. I now see some of my sisters friends and wow they wear just as much if not more than I do now! They all wear eyeshadow, blush, eyeliner, everything! Even now I get so lazy I barely want to wear any hah.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 29, 2008)

My daughter is 12 1/2 and has been asking about wearing makeup for over a year now.  I don't have a problem with her wearing makeup but she already looks older than 12, around 14-15 and I don't want guys looking at her because they think she might be older.  

I let her wear lipgloss that is sheer and only has a bit of sparkle on her lips... nothing too dark or bright yet.  Sometimes, she is allowed to wear eyeliner on her waterline... that is the biggest thing with the girls in her school now... black eyeliner in waterline and mascara.  It isn't overtop.  She isn't allowed to wear e/s or blush or anything else.  

I let her use my makeup and practice putting it on but when she leaves the house... it comes off.  I want her to remain a child and not to rush growing up.  She can start wearing eyeshadow when she is 14-15... not sure yet.  When she gets 13, I told her she can wear eyeliner and a little mascara and maybe go to pink glosses.

Her dad... doesn't want her wearing ANY makeup until she is 18.  He is very strict on what she should wear and makeup.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think its okay to experiment with makeup (my friend used to put eyeliner on me although it would end up on my crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but young girls should not be wearing mac. In the end its up to their parents. Yeah maybe some girls did and grew up okay...but for others it lead to being overly concerned with appearance, too much shooping when they should be saving, etc.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 29, 2008)

*****


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_Do you think that it will 'bring down' the brand and/or are you feeling territorial?_

 
no why would it bring down the brand .. im just saying from what i've seen around me whenever i go to my mac store i don't see little girls buying mac and i guess where i live mac is mostly targeted towards the older generations. I dunno for some reason it just doesnt fit 13 year old girls and mac just like what melliquor said these girls should remain a child not rush to put on makeup with smoked out eyes and stuff. 


And watching that video of those girls on youtube i dunno it just looked kinda weird not because i couldn't afford mac when i was their age, to me it just looked like there were trying to hard if u watch the video closely u can pick up on it ( the only reason is because im a crim student an we always have to watch videos and pick up on certain things)trying act like the older girls on youtube, and look at the way she just threw the neo sci fi eyeshadow on her bed like it was nothing, i would never throw my babies like that. I feel the older generation of girls apperciate mac more, and the younger girls just wear it because its cool


thats just how i feel about it


----------



## Janice (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_Regarding the girls in the video talking about MAC, I must agree with M.A.C. head, I don't really understand why you're annoyed at their ignorance, unless it's really because you're annoyed that they can afford MAC and you couldn't at their age. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think what MACHead was implying exactly what you are suggesting. To me, the suggestion that some participants in this thread are simply jealous that "they couldn't afford MAC at that age" is an inflammatory and preposterous statement. 

The casual tossing of a MES makes me cringe (because we all know how delicate they can be), the wiping of the brush with indifference to the proper care, the swiping of the shadow with fingers, etc all cause some amount of discomfort when watching the video BUT only because a) I am a germaphobe and b) in a couple of years the involved parties are going to watch it again and realize the same things for themselves.

pet peeve/soapbox - I don't get WHY parents allow their children to have (unsupervised) cell phones with camera and/or webcams.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_pet peeve/soapbox - I don't get WHY parents allow their children to have (unsupervised) cell phones with camera and/or webcams._

 
My God. 
You do want me to rant don't you?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not a good person to answer this question. My 5 year old has on Digit e/s and her 3 year old sister is running around leaving Algorithm kiss marks on her brother.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 29, 2008)

They're just emulating what they already see on YT. Cute, but they can't touch lilchocolatema's reviews, LOL!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 29, 2008)

i dont see anything wrong with 13 year old girls playing with makeup, expirimenting... i started when i was like 11... none of us were born with super makeup skills or knowing what we like.. they are young and like mac, they are trying new stuff whats wrong with that? im sorry i dont get your point.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG u guyzzz lyk i totes wEnt 2 MAC and got sum FeRGie [email protected]$$! not lipgloss!!!!!   <3xoxo beeyotch lolz


----------



## susannef (Jul 29, 2008)

Not really about the suitable age for wearing m/u, although I was pretty young when I started wearing foundation and concealer. Teen acne + low selfesteem both of which are very common in teen girls. 

That channel though omg! Too amusing! "Do not put the green eyeshadow up all the way to the eyebrow!" hahahaha


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 29, 2008)

I started wearing a bit of lipgloss and mascara when i was in 7th grade so i guess when i was 11 or 12? Now, i am 15 and i wear makeup pretty much everyday. For me, makeup isn't something to make me more "grownup" or to be "cool" it is to have fun and be creative. I like to do super dramtic looks but i take them off right away. When i go out with makeup I try to stick with neutrals and i usually don't wear any face makeup. 

I think the age that someone decides to wear makeup really depends on the person and their parents. A lot of my friends don't wear makeup and a lot of my friends want to but they have super strict parents. 

There are a lot of young girls on youtube that do makeup. Just the other day, i saw this girl that was like 8 doing a haul video. 
Oh i found it
YouTube - MAC, Sephora and more HAUL!
MAC ? Victoria's Secret ? Sephora ? come on. 


haha i just kind of contradicted myself. woops.


----------



## hrdruian (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with what seems to be the majority of people in this thread.  I started wearing full face make up when i was 12.  (foundation, blush, e/s, l/s, mascara).  Make up was something i always loved.  my mom let me only after she taught me how.  even after that i would wear it in phases, as I do now really.  sometimes i'm really into it and others its not such a big deal to me.  My little sister is 12 and entering the 7th grade.  She fell in love with my UD and convinced her mom to let her start wearing it.  I got her scatch to start, its so neutral you can barely tell she's wearing it.  My step mom took her to MAC and got her a blush, 2 e/s, and a l/g after she sat in the chair and let a professional show her how to use it.  It's really not a big deal.  Now, if she wanted to wear some of our FOTD's that we post on here on a daily basis that would be a different story.


----------



## susannef (Jul 29, 2008)

at that last video! That's just too weird.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 29, 2008)

*****


----------



## TRASHdecor (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm 16 and started to get serious with makeup since the beginning of the year...but started wearing full on foundation about a month ago..not because my parents didn't let me, just because i was always so concentrated on my eyes. I found nothing wrong with that video, shes having fun. Maybe shes not an expert but there are manyyyy youtube adult  "gurus" that are not such experts neither  and are giving viewers advice. If your a mother of a 12 year old girl of course your not going to let your daughter out of the house with a dark look and red lips, but I admire parents that let their children experience on things such as makeup.


----------



## pat (Jul 29, 2008)

I started experimenting with make-up in 6th grade.  

I remember putting on lipstick aka dark brown lip liner and chapstick and applying fake moles in the girls bathroom. hahahahahah  Then me and my friends would get in trouble by the p.e. teacher. hahaha... 

After that, I didn't start wearing makeup until my sophomore year of high school (I think I was 16 yrs/old) which only consisted of wearing Studio Fix powder and applying it with a sponge (pounds head into wall). tsk tsk...

I only started wearing a full face of makeup on was during my second semester of freshman year in college (20 yrs/old), so that was just recently.

I have a ten year old sister and she's only allowed to wear lipgloss/chapstick.  I wont let her put on any makeup yet and if she does have on makeup, it's because I put it on her for fun. haha


----------



## KikiB (Jul 30, 2008)

I started to really experiment with makeup around the 6th grade, and my mom did not really let me wear a ton until after I turned 12, then she tried to set limits that were obviously NOT adhered to. I was doing full-face bronzer, dark purple lipstick...basically if I liked it, I wore it. I loved, and still do love, gold and silver eyeshadows. Occasionally, my mum would buy me a Lancome shadow or two but it was just cheap stuff until about a year and a half ago when I started the big upgrade.

I have no problem with girls starting to wear makeup around the time they get into middle school as long as they are given lessons on how to apply it properly and that they aren't doing smokey eyes and vampy red lips. If parents are letting their kids go off with buttloads of makeup at the age of 10, I do have problems with it. Clear lipgloss only is what I think, that and the Smackers lip balms. A lot of people I know say 16 at the earliest, but I think when you are younger you can get away with doing more eccentric, weird looks that you might not do when you are a couple years older, and everyone SHOULD have the opportunity to try some out.

Crap, I just totally contradicted myself.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovekrumpet* 

 
_In any case, I am now 17 and am working towards a career in make-up artistry (since that is what I love)._

 
So am I! I didn't really get into makeup until I was 15-16 [before that I was like, "Fuck mascara! What's it ever done for me?"], but now I'm looking for a school to go to after college. You would probably like Makeup Designory [MUD] a lot! You can get work while still attending the school, which is amazing to me.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't think what MACHead was implying exactly what you are suggesting. To me, the suggestion that some participants in this thread are simply jealous that "they couldn't afford MAC at that age" is an inflammatory and preposterous statement. 

 The casual tossing of a MES makes me cringe (because we all know how delicate they can be), the wiping of the brush with indifference to the proper care, the swiping of the shadow with fingers, etc all cause some amount of discomfort when watching the video BUT only because a) I am a germaphobe and b) in a couple of years the involved parties are going to watch it again and realize the same things for themselves._

 

I agree with Janice. I like I said, I didn't learn about MAC until the C-Shock collection, I was about 16-17; so to suggest jealousy is sort of irrelevant, and quite honestly, a bit offensive. 

My point is this - I just don't think girls under 15 should wear makeup, not a full face, at least. Lip balm/gloss; that's fine...maybe even a swipe of neutral eyeshadow. And to me, these girls seem as if they're trying too hard to act grown up and like other YTers. And come on, at their age, they should consider it a privilege to wear makeup, especially something that's a little more expensive than the norm. Tossing it around is a bit much...but maybe they'll appreciate it more once they're older.


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 30, 2008)

I remember being in 7th grade, packing on the dark lipliner w/ pink gloss, and white chola eyeliner!! ha ha ha UGH! I packed on so much BAD makeup there was a point where my friends (guys) would call me the joker, and it wasnt a compliment.

I stopped when my mom got called from school cus I kept on putting it on during class. I lost ALL interest in cosmetics besides just eyeliner, till I was 17! 

I would put it on my friends and got compliments, but it wasnt what I wanted at the time. I first discovered MAC at Nordstroms, I was 18 and my husband got some for me, Ive been hooked!

Personally I think its ok for girls to wear makeup freshman year.


----------



## user79 (Jul 30, 2008)

That last video makes me cringe. You have to ask yourself where these young girls are getting the money to buy expensive makeup like MAC! I think when I was 8 I had an allowance of like $3 a week or something. o.0

I can understand that girls are getting younger and younger when starting out with makeup and trying to look more adult, I mean look at how society is choosing ever younger role models for these girls and sexualizing basically children. Like all those teen pop singers, etc. They want to look and act like those young celebs....it's a sign of the times, I guess.

I do think it's kind of creepy that an adult would let their 12 year old pre-pubescent daughter make youtube videos. That's not something I would ever allow my child to do.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 30, 2008)

Wait, were they bought or given to her? She said someone worked for Lancome and she got a lot of makeup from them. But, did you watch her Tut? *DEAD*


----------



## ratmist (Jul 30, 2008)

I wasn't allowed makeup until I was 17, and only then because I had finished high school and was heading to college.  

The reason?  My mother!

My mother never wears makeup but spends a lot of time/effort/money on skincare routines.  I cannot recall ever seeing so much as a pimple on her face.  She claims that the reason she has so few lines and wrinkles is because she never wore makeup and she keeps herself out of the Texas sun by wearing hats.  

"Makeup will make you look older before your time" is what she always said.  But this is precisely what a 12 year old wants, right?  

In the end, she paid for a makeover, full makeup set (foundation, 2 or 3 eyeshadow duos, blush, lipstick and chubbystick, mascara, eyeliner) and the 3-step skincare routine from Clinique a few days before I left for college.  I don't know why, but it meant more to me then because I'd waited and had her blessing.  I felt more confident and proud of how I looked.  

If I have a little girl, she'll get the same advice from me, and I won't let her use makeup until she's at least 16.  It's a right of passage as much as anything else.

And my kids will NOT get access to a webcam or cell phone + camera.  It creeps me the hell out to see these young kids on youtube.... *shudder*


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 30, 2008)

she only got the smash box e/s for free... but seriously im glad im not the only that finds this weird .. when i was 12 my mom would have killed me if i was into makeup that much and same with my dad. See that pre-pubescent lancome girl is acting like shes 19 .. tsk tsk little girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Look at this girl its just wrong, and she has an attitude problem to, look at some of her comments in her videos.

YouTube - SUBTLE SMOKEY


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 30, 2008)

That's exactly what I'm talking about right there...girls her age should NOT be on YT. I got permission from my mum to do video reviews to make sure she didn't freak out or anything. And plus...hello, she's 12. How can people encourage her to act [and look] way older than she is? 

And for the same reasons as *ratmist*, my child won't be wearing makeup until she [or he, you never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] is in high school. Kids are growing up way too fast these days. Have you _seen _a 14 year old scene kid? *shudder*


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't believe that parents are allowing their kids to be on YT like that. 12 year olds should be heavily monitored on the internet...there are so many dangers out there


and I agree, these kids are growing up to fast and you can see it in the way they talk. They think they are grown. So when they are  17 and doing what they want you know where it started. I don't think experimenting with makeup at 12 is so bad...but experimenting and buying mac and showing it on YT is two different things

what ever happened to makeup from claire's acessories??


----------



## TRASHdecor (Jul 30, 2008)

OK MAYBE SHES TOO YOUNG, BUT LOOK HOW CUTE SHE ISS!!! AND SHES SO EXCITEDDD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YouTube - MAC HAUL!!+ 200+SUBSCRIBERS!!


----------



## nursie (Jul 30, 2008)

i remember being 13, and yes i remember wanting to look and BE older! my daughter started wearing lipgloss at 13, and because of acne she started wearing powder foundation at 14. her skin has cleared up beautifully, and now at 15 she's very much into a 'retro 80's' punky look that involves lots of colors of eyeshadow...and yes i let her because i did it too. i was not a slut and neither is she. women are so catty and hateful, and always will be. i dont see anything wrong with the girls in the video, and good for them if at 13 they have MAC


----------



## user79 (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_women are so catty and hateful, and always will be._

 
I think it's more about being worried with the trend of ever younger girls being sexualized at a younger age in our society. I mean, a lot of us are makeup addicts here, but we're a bit more matured and hopefully know that beauty comes from within, and there's more important things to life that lipstick and eyeshadow. I just get the impression from these young girls that they value having to be "beautiful" a lot more than I ever did as a kid...and that's worrying to some people.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_ 

She's 12!!! OK there's something wrong when a 12 year old is buying Lancome quads....maybe I'm just old fashioned but seriously..._

 
why is being rich wrong? if her parents have a lot of money to buy her lancome quad its their buisness.

all of you are super jugmental on these teens, im suprised.

i agree that posting these vids on youtube isnt good, but playing with expensive makeup like mac or lancome?  there are alot of much worse things to do for these girls, watching "girls next door" for example and wanting to be a playmate. and ive seen way too many girls trying to be that, carrying their playboy purse or whatever.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_ 
Look at this girl its just wrong, and she has an attitude problem to, look at some of her comments in her videos.

YouTube - SUBTLE SMOKEY_

 
oh i know her from youtube! she isnt that good at makup and when i posted a comment on her page saying: you need to practise your blending- but i wasnt rude or anything, she was very harsh to me and said her makup is perfect


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexiesupagirl* 

 
_oh i know her from youtube! she isnt that good at makup and when i posted a comment on her page saying: you need to practise your blending- but i wasnt rude or anything, she was very harsh to me and said her makup is perfect _

 
i know i've seen comments on her page where people are givin her CC and she just snaps at them lol


----------



## val-x (Jul 30, 2008)

It sorta makes me sad that girls that age are BUYING MAC AND HIGH END BRANDS rather then playing doll when its still "cool", when I was in elementary I had lipsmakers lipblam and 1 gloss, yeah it's true that in high school it's black liner on waterline, mascara and maybe some concealer but that was it.

EDIT: misspelled some words.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, why does 12 yr old need "smokey" eye look, even if it's "subtle"?! I mean seriously... is she about to go clubbin'?


----------



## Janice (Jul 31, 2008)

It makes me squeamish that this thread is borderline video hating. Please, I don't want us to be hypocritical. Specktra stands apart because we use our words intelligently and with thought. There is a good discussion going on here, but I feel it might be drifting in the wrong direction.


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2008)

I found this video disturbing.   She is doing a makeover on what appears to be an 8 or 9 year old.  Too much too soon, there is plenty of time for makeup in these girl's lives.  They should be focused on school and extracurricular activities to make them into more rounded individuals.  You can always polish the outside, their parents should be focusing on the inside.

YouTube - doing tutorial on family friend!


----------



## aimee (Jul 31, 2008)

i started out wearing mascara and lipgloss and i think thats ok
i dont think a 12 year old should wear smokey eyes or make up thats to porn starish lol 
but oh well to each their own lol


----------



## aimee (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think it's more about being worried with the trend of ever younger girls being sexualized at a younger age in our society. I mean, a lot of us are makeup addicts here, but we're a bit more matured and hopefully know that beauty comes from within, and there's more important things to life that lipstick and eyeshadow. I just get the impression from these young girls that they value having to be "beautiful" a lot more than I ever did as a kid...and that's worrying to some people._

 
i totally agree
they will grow up fast enough they should enjoy being kids i mean some of them talk like theyre adults but they're not they should enjoy playing outside and being kids....girls you are all growing up soon enough believe me


----------



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

YouTube - MAC collection!

Here she says (toward the end) that she's only 12 blah blah so she should pace herself. And it seems as though her mum has influenced her liking of MAC, giving her l/g's and whatnot. But i dont know, it seems innocent, but her being on youtube does seem somewhat inappropriate.


----------



## ratmist (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Here she says (toward the end) that she's only 12 blah blah so she should pace herself. And it seems as though her mum has influenced her liking of MAC, giving her l/g's and whatnot. But i dont know, it seems innocent, but her being on youtube does seem somewhat inappropriate._

 
Thing is, if her mother knows about the youtube videos and is giving her daughter all this makeup, then it really isn't anyone's business to say that what the child is doing is wrong.  It's a parenting issue at the end of the day, and if it's got her mother's stamp of approval, well...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The way I'd parent my children (about to become a mom in two months) may be very different than someone else, and that's okay.

Who knows.  Maybe the girl's only allowed to play with it and use it at home.  Maybe she isn't allowed to wear it at school, church, anywhere public, etc.  I'd be willing to make that kind of compromise with my child if it came down to it.  

I don't think there's anything at all wrong with children experimenting with decorating themselves - be it with clothing, makeup or hairstyles.  It's a natural part of growing up.   But I do find it very hard to be comfortable seeing a child do this in such a public way, on youtube.


----------



## laneyyy (Jul 31, 2008)

Haha... everyone has to start somewhere! I was loling at all the girls talking through their braces, and clicking their tounge on the backs of their teeth!!! 






They are just excited that they are getting into the "big girl" fun stuff, I don't think there is any harm in that. Now, I am worried about these young girls getting the wrong idea about beauty, that it only comes from a compact, or a shiney black tube, ya know? It's just this day in age, things are different now, and girls are growing up faster and faster as the generations pass. But like most have said, to each their own. All I know is, my momma would have never bought me expensive makeups at that age, but whos to say any other parent is wrong if they do??? If you got the money, then do as you please. But, at the same time, I would also hope that they are also instilling morals into their young daughters, and teaching them all that good stuff.

ALTHOUGH!!!! I do have to say, it IRKS the HELL outta me to see them just TOSS and THROW their MAC around.... Girl, just give it to me if you are going to care for it like that!!!! Shoo...

I hope I didn't offend anyone...


----------



## timepiece (Jul 31, 2008)

There's an even younger girl on youtube who I remember seeing doing an Amy Winehouse-inspired tutorial.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2008)

i duno, i think its an idividual thing... theres no automatic start age. i started early on... playing with neutrals.  in the 6th grade i discovered silver eyeliner and wore just that. lol. in grade 7, it was white eyeliner and nothing else... god, that was awful
by grade 8 i was doing lilac eyeshaodw and mascara. 
i wasnt wearing makeup to be "sexy" i did it when i was little because i thought it was so fun and funky. I wore the purple eyeshadow cause of the way it made my eyes sparkle.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 31, 2008)

gosh, if MAC is what they get to buy at 12 years... say they get bored with it in like 5/6 years time (not possible, luv u MAC hehehe!)... what then?  surgery to make them 'prettier'? 

yeah I agree they could be consuming much worse things but they could be consuming better things like ...oh i dont know, the innocence of childhood perhaps? 
YT at that age, wow, that worries me.

a little MU like gloss is ok IMO but owning trays of it and YTing abt it is excessive.


----------



## LATiNAxBELLA (Aug 2, 2008)

the girls in the first video are just having fun. no offense, but alot of you guys treat MAC products like their heaven-sent and "precious babies". lol Makeup isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## LATiNAxBELLA (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_That's exactly what I'm talking about right there...girls her age should NOT be on YT. I got permission from my mum to do video reviews to make sure she didn't freak out or anything. And plus...hello, she's 12. How can people encourage her to act [and look] way older than she is? 

And for the same reasons as *ratmist*, my child won't be wearing makeup until she [or he, you never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] is in high school. Kids are growing up way too fast these days. Have you seen a 14 year old scene kid? *shudder*_

 
Actually, that girl is 14.


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 2, 2008)

I think that girls should wait until they're 16-17ish to wear makeup, my little cousin started full eyes (well to the best of her ability) at 13 and I was just like ummmmm.... lol 

At 13, I see no problem with a little concealer or tinted moisturizer depending on if they break out or not.. && if they want to PLAY at home, so be it, but not for going out in pubic.

But about the orig vid... I like how she was THROWING the e/s back on the bed. And how she called Fresh Green Mix... subtle... lmfaoooo...


----------



## animecute (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LATiNAxBELLA* 

 
_the girls in the first video are just having fun. no offense, but alot of you guys treat MAC products like their heaven-sent and "precious babies". lol Makeup isn't that big of a deal._

 
I think the main concern is that they would be just as satisfied with cheap regular makeup because they don't truely apperciate how hard their parents worked (or where ever the money came from) just to buy the makeup itself. If it's just because of the brand cause it's "cool", if you stuck a label on there they'd probaby like it just the same. If they find they're missing that quailty on that label and find they want good quailty I think it's tolerable.

lol the funny thing is my mom doesn't let me get cheap stuff cause of quailty and she says they're really bad for skin, so that is a concern for me. However, if there is something cheap but it has a good quailty I won't mind a bit. I'm quite frugal that way and it is my princable for buying anything =)
The thing that sucks though is she won't buy mac for me. LOLL jk I don't mind working. It's a good experience.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't find it to be too big of a deal as long as the child's parents are okay with it. If the girl isn't doing it for the wrong reasons - like trying to look older to impress boys - but are truly just interested, what's the big deal?
I was allowed to start wearing makeup when I was 12, just entering 7th grade. My grandma sells Avon and was really excited, as was I. At first I went a bit overboard but it didn't take me long to figure out I was wearing too much. I stuck with basic eyeliner, mascara, and lipgloss for years.
Then in high school I started using eyeshadow too, though not always and would do full face makeup for special occassions like homecoming and prom.
This past school year I've just become really interested in makeup and experimenting and I'm ecstatic that we have a Sephora (just opened about a month ago) now! I still don't wear full face makeup everyday because I don't feel the need (I'm sixteen, soon to be seventeen, by the way.)


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 6, 2008)

What concerns me the most is the fact tha the gilr on the left is defintaley wearing bush up bras with that revealing top when she's on display on the net. What a great "meatrack" for all pedofiles..


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 6, 2008)

I first started using make up when I was something around 12-13 but it was just a bit of powder, brown eyelinr and black mascara. And very cheap stuff I my ad.
It really depens on the person what is the proper age but I'd say that youger that twelwe year olds really should be bothering them selfs wiht make up.


----------



## animecute (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_What concerns me the most is the fact tha the gilr on the left is defintaley wearing bush up bras with that revealing top when she's on display on the net. What a great "meatrack" for all pedofiles.._

 
I honestly hate it when girls do that. Whenever I see girls like that with attitude, I have this urge to slap them and tell them to cover up.

I think that pedofiles most likely would go for the girl that seems less show-offy and "rejected" and in the corner because they are easier to pick up, more gullible, and less suspectable. With that said, I think they'd like those "showoffy" girls online as a fetish to look at.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animecute* 

 
_I think that pedofiles most likely would go for the girl that seems less show-offy and "rejected" and in the corner because they are easier to pick up, more gullible, and less suspectable. With that said, I think they'd like those "showoffy" girls online as a fetish to look at._

 
I admit, I really wasn't thinking it all through. So maybe not the pedofiles, but how about those men/boys who are going take advantage of them when they think that the girl is at least sixteen when she's just twelwe.. It's just so sad that the girls don't understand that as acting like grown ups isn't just fun but it's somehing that can get the into serious trouble..


----------



## minakokanmuri (Aug 13, 2008)

i go a private school and some girls in my year started wearing makeup in sixth grade. i begged my mom to let me, but she gave me a flat out no. later on, i was allowed to do light makeup for special occassions, and even then it was stuff from bonnebell, nyc, maybelline, etc. now in high school, makeup is something to cheer me up from the drudgery of going to school every morning. now i see how ridiculous it was for me to want to wear makeup daily at the age of 11. 

i feel that these little girls who wear makeup need to be told that it's what inside that counts the most. and that they should embrace their youth and not grow up too fast because you're only a child once!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

i think its getting worse now... i didnt get my first mac til i was 16, and when i was 15 i started getting Dior stuff with my pocket money.  
I started wearing makeup properly at about 14 and it was stuff ike maybelline.

These girls are gonna be bored of all the high end gorgeous makeup by the time they hit 18 because they've had it all

seriously.

one of my cousins is 8 years old and she told me about this girl in her class at scool "oh yeh she has spray tans every week, her hair is bleached and her mum takes her to get her nails done all the time" i was just so shocked and disgusted.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That last video makes me cringe. You have to ask yourself where these young girls are getting the money to buy expensive makeup like MAC! I think when I was 8 I had an allowance of like $3 a week or something. o.0_

 
I agree with that! At first I thought it was kinda cute that she had a little bit of make up but then she kept pulling out more and more items (they ARE cheap items but they do add up). I was especially shocked when she pulled out her 'beauty insider' card and mentioned offhand that you get that after spending $100 there. I used to only get $2 from my parents at that age, and that was on rare occasions!(reward for doing something).

I don't mind if girls 11-14 are experimenting with make up as long as it's nothing too adult like smokey eyes and red lips but it just seems alot more sensible to buy cheaper products at that stage because you're simply experimenting, my makeup's changed heaps since I first started and it's a waste to spend all that money on high-end products (it is their choice though).
Watching the first video I cringed when they just threw their products around and you can tell they were trying to act 'cool' in their video. I laughed..and felt uncomfortable.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 14, 2008)

I think the worst is, well worse than the make-up thing, is when parents let their little 12 year olds run around in string bikinis and halters.

1. They don't have boobs, they clearly don't have the sort of body that should be wearing those.
2. The whole pedophile thing REALLY worries me when I see little girls wearing 2 pieces. Call me old-fashioned (at 19!) but I will NOT let a little girl wear that. I wore a one piece at that age.
3. The two-piece thing just REALLY REALLY oversexualizes a little girl and is TOO revealing.

That said.
I had lipsmackers and some Maybelline and Covergirl lipglosses at most! Maybe some eyeliner and mascara when I was... Freshmen-Senior year in high school. I didn't really get into make-up make-up and full-face until my Freshmen year of college.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 14, 2008)

I dunno who said it, but if anything, THIS WORRIES the shit outta me more than makes me mad or jealous or whatever the hell people are saying.  So scary.  I mean what the hell...yeah, I wore makeup like 7th grade but still, I wasn't into MAC...MAC is like me now.  I brought my first eyeshadow when I was 16/17...now I'm 19 and I'm getting the hang of everything.  I lost my virginitiy when I was 16 too...I mean..it seems like kids are starting younger and younger these days.  How long is it until we see kids full on making out on the Disney Channel like it's normal?

The pedophile thing worries me.  Because from my past experiences, and how fast I growed up, if you talk like you can walk the walk, there are, and don't be fooled, there ARE men out there who are perverts and will jump on any thing with a vagina, no matter what age.  It's sad, it's sick, but watch the news.  That's what worries me...about these girls...so young, sitting up on cam and talking and acting like a grown adults.  My mom didn't want me to have a cam at 13...now these kids are having it at like 8...haha well...what do you think they'll be doing when they're over makeup tutorials....


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 14, 2008)

I noticed a few people in this thread seem to imply that it's a class, money, or even jealousy issues as to why some of the other ladies were uncomfortable seeing these videos. 

Honestly, that's waaaay off to what some were trying to express. I think one of the issues here is that young girls start small by wearing makeup young, not bad in itself so much, but realistically they're probably going to subconsiously ( or not!) think that they're grown. Reasoning with 12 year olds isn't an easy feat. 

On the other hand like Tashona Helena mentioned, I'm a bit more concerned about what these girls are doing with their cams aside from they're makeup videos! Hopefully their parents are monitoring them.


----------



## Korms (Aug 14, 2008)

If the parents of these children don't mind their kids being on YouTube wearing makeup and are happily funding the MAC purchases then it's entirely the resposibility of the parents and there's not a lot that can be done.

In all fairness, these young girls are only emulating what they can see on YouTube already, there are so many tutorials and haul videos they probably want to be just like the glamorous, grown up girls they see on the internet.  It is a bit creepy seeing a very young girl decked out in bright red lipstick and smokey eyes but I do agree that makeup is fairly harmless.  I'm just not sure where the line should be drawn with parents allowing their kids to put themselves on the internet like this, you never know who is watching and for what purpose.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 20, 2008)

Anyways, I just finished watching Full House. The episode where TJ just starts Junior High School and she starts wearing make-up. There was a scene where she said, "at 6 grade I was cool, now I'm a joke".
So I assumed she starts wearing make-up at around 13-14 y.o. it was the kind of make-up where she doesn't look like wearing make-up. So it was pink eyeshadow and nude blush/lipstick I guess..


----------



## lara (Aug 21, 2008)

16. 

Young enough to have fun with make-up, not too young to get hung up in the beauty myth too early.


----------



## concertina (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm inclined to say 16. Perhaps lipglass or very neutral lip colors at 13? Certainly not 'full-face' makeup before 16. 

Its one thing for girls to play dress up at home or do scary makeup for halloween or dance recitals. Quite another to be in public looking like a Pussycat Doll. 

I know, for me, the entire culture and climate of the US right now seems intent on sexualizing younger and younger girls. Making them adults faster and faster. Be it 9 year olds menstrating or Mylie Cyrus posing with just a white sheet or thongs that fit 11 year olds. That just seems *wrong* to me and bordering on phedophilia. 

So yes, I'd say 16. Thats when I was allowed to wear it.


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 22, 2008)

I think young girls learn from example. Usually the examples in their home outweigh the media.  If Mom sports the bunny look and wants to be a M.I.L.F. what do you think the child picks up about women?


----------



## Lapis (Aug 22, 2008)

My daughter will not be allowed to wear makeup until age 16 and then not even the heavy stuff I see these kids wearing.
I was in MAC on Sat and there were 2 girls that looked around 11/12 having their faces done with their mothers, blush, eyes everything, that will not be happening in my home


----------



## val-x (Aug 22, 2008)

This subject bothers me alot but as long the money their spending doesn't come from my wallet.


----------



## NeoMatrix66612 (Aug 23, 2008)

I started rummaging in my mother's makeup at age 2, and I got my very own makeup when I was 6, but it was a cheapsie makeup kit from a no-name brand ~$20 for a whole lot of eyeshadows, lipsticks, blushes, brushes, etc.  I couldn't wear makeup at my catholic school, but at home I would smear lipstick on my lips and wonder where on my face was I to put the myriad of pressed powders I had.  In 6th grade I started trying to sneak some makeup on me, be it a lipgloss or mascara, but never full foundation (which I hated the feel of, and still do in most cases).  I usually just carried a tube of lipgloss with me and never put it on, just to remind me that I had the power of makeup on my side (or something like that; it gave me warm fuzzies, and still does XD).

During highschool I started to wear what I wanted, because I finally had that privelage to (WOOT PUBLIC SCHOOL!!). My father had bought a subscription to Seventeen magazine for me, and I started getting REALLY into makeup (THANKS DADDY!!).  However, only after I found my savior, UDPP, did I start to wear eyeshadow (oh, my oily eyelids, you were the bane of my existence) and etc. more fequently.  Very rarely did I apply a full "face" (again, foundation feels icky to me XP ) except for the few dances we had.

Now, going into college, I'll be trying to wear some sort of makeup every day, if only to improve my skills (and use up some of products I have accumulated ^_^). I really like the artistic aspect of makeup, which is probably why I was attracted to it at such a young age; sooo many shiny colours!

So, I think that when one turns 13, that's a good time to let your child go wild with makeup, but throughout life, remind them of the artistic side of makeup.  Also, teach them about enhancing the good qualities they have, and not dwelling on the not so perfect aspects of themselves.


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *susannef* 

 
_Not really about the suitable age for wearing m/u, although I was pretty young when I started wearing foundation and concealer. Teen acne + low selfesteem both of which are very common in teen girls. 

That channel though omg! Too amusing! "Do not put the green eyeshadow up all the way to the eyebrow!" hahahaha_

 
I started wearing makeup when I was 11, say a month or so shy of 12. I had bad skin too and wearing foundation + concealer and all that jazz actually gave me confidence and made it appear as if I had clear skin for once. Looking back on it..I actually used to wear a full face of makeup- mascara, blush, foundation, concealer, eyeliner..the lot. However I did grow out of that stage a few months later and stuck to natural looking makeup or none at all.

I agree with other's opinions about young girls wearing makeup, however I feel that if a child is mature enough to handle and apply makeup then why shouldn't they? It's the parent's and the child's joint decision.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 25, 2008)

I was 11 turning 12 when I started using makeup... just the fun stuff though, like e/s and l/g. After a period of bright pinks and purples I toned it down and didn't start using makeup on a daily basis til I was a freshman.
I've liked makeup since I was 10 or so.. if I were a parent I'd let my daughter start at around that age too [with just lipgloss though]. Just nothing pornstarish or anything.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

im not sure if any of you have mentioned this girl
YouTube - makeuplover123's Channel

but seriously! and the way she kisses all of her lipglass as she's showing them in her haul vid

JESUS... it says shes 13 but she looks a lil younger, she doesnt even need that makeup for christ sake

i wonder what she will be like by the time she hits 16 and has already had MAC for so long... if that was me i would be bored after a few years


----------



## mona lisa (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, there is wearing it in private and in public. 

As far as wearing makeup in public goes, if we are talking about more than a bit of lipstick or nail polish, etc. I think the older the better -say sixteen. Privately and learning a bit about it probably fourteen. 

It might sound a bit strange to say that without explaining my reasons but I am concerned we as a society are pushing kids in general to grow up too fast when they should enjoy childhood innocence as long as they can. After all, once it is gone, you do not get it back. And while make-up is fun certainly, there are a lot of other things kids can do for fun which are a lot less expensive.


----------



## val-x (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mona lisa* 

 
_It might sound a bit strange to say that without explaining my reasons but I am concerned we as a society are pushing kids in general to grow up too fast when they should enjoy childhood innocence as long as they can. After all, once it is gone, you do not get it back. And while make-up is fun certainly, there are a lot of other things kids can do for fun which are a lot less expensive._

 
That's exactly was I was thinking!


----------



## Lapis (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mona lisa* 

 
_Well, there is wearing it in private and in public. 

As far as wearing makeup in public goes, if we are talking about more than a bit of lipstick or nail polish, etc. I think the older the better -say sixteen. Privately and learning a bit about it probably fourteen. 

It might sound a bit strange to say that without explaining my reasons but I am concerned we as a society are pushing kids in general to grow up too fast when they should enjoy childhood innocence as long as they can. After all, once it is gone, you do not get it back. And while make-up is fun certainly, there are a lot of other things kids can do for fun which are a lot less expensive._

 

YES! My son just turned 12 because he's ahead in school he's in class with 14 year old young ladies (note I didn't call them girls), they quite frankly scare me, I was a teen mom and they are more "adult" than I was when I had my son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm really glad that I had my son first and I have a 10 year difference between him and my daughter, there is no way I am prepared to mother a tween girl right now.

That said, do the girls on youtube parents know that they are posting videos on there?


----------



## Sass E (Aug 31, 2008)

Our daughter just turned 13 and she's been begging us to wear makeup for a year at least.  I am doing with her what my mother did with me.  If she wants to wear more than lip glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and mascara, then we make time before school or an event and I do her make up for her.   I do give her colored mascaras, blue, purple as well as brown black..it's fun and honestly it's meant for girls her age and a bit older. My husband and I agree that until she perfects her application techniques, understands color theory and how it applies to her, I'll be doing her make up.  

We take a few nights every week and sit in front of my mirrored closet doors and practice together.  She tells me what colors she wants to work with and I'll show her how to use and apply them.  I don't mind doing this because I'd rather be the one teaching her than the "crazy" looking girls she goes to school with...lol.

As far as branding goes, I do feel that quality is important, but she has to use her own money to build her collection.  I recently took her to my MAC counter to purchase her first l/g.  She heard me talking about the Viva Glam collection and wanted to make that her first MAC purchase.  When the MUA's realized the purchase was for her, they were like..Wow, thank your Mom, this isn't cheap!  She said thank you anyway but then said, I'm using my allowance and then they thanked her...LOL..it was cute.

I've been in cosmetic industry for 8 years and with my former client base I ran into this dilemma plenty of times.  I gained client loyalty because I didn't suggest too many products and lost some because I didn't suggest enough. In my experience the preferences came from the parent.  When making suggestions I would think of my own daughter at that age and suggest what I thought was appropriate.  They don't need a full face at any age under 20 in my opinion and even then a tinted moisturizer or a light pressed powder can work just fine.  Unless someone has serious skin issues, less is more. Their skin is as beautiful as it will ever be in their life...why suffocate it with a ton of make up.....uugg..lol.  If anything they should be babying it with skincare and sunscreen.


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm 13 almost 14 and I wear a full face and my Mom is fine with it !
Personally mose of the adults wearing make-up on Specktra grew up at a different time then teenagers now so that might be understandable to see why it's considered "young" to most of you .
But I know what I'm doing as to the girls in those YouTube videos obviously don't .
Personally I would rather see a little girl wearing make-up rather than seeing her walking around with barely any material on her body .
To put things easily make-up is nothing but a little confidence booster .


----------



## minakokanmuri (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_I'm 13 almost 14 and I wear a full face and my Mom is fine with it !
Personally mose of the adults wearing make-up on Specktra grew up at a different time then teenagers now so that might be understandable to see why it's considered "young" to most of you .
But I know what I'm doing as to the girls in those YouTube videos obviously don't .
Personally I would rather see a little girl wearing make-up rather than seeing her walking around with barely any material on her body .
To put things easily make-up is nothing but a little confidence booster ._

 
I'm 15 and i agree with what you said about makeup being a little confidence booster. but, like most things, when taken to the extreme and makeup and outer appearance becomes what someone RELIES on for confidence, it isn't so good. my concern is that girls are investing more time into their outer appearance than they are in improving who they are as a person, on the inside. and the media isn't helping much (i used to play with figure skating and veterinarian barbies...and now we've got these scantily clad bratz dolls in the hands of 5 yr olds...) all young girls need to know that true beauty comes from the inside.


----------

